# Do eyelash curlers destroy your eyelashes?



## breezyboo:) (Sep 3, 2008)

I keep on wondering if curling your lashes daily does more harm than help to it. Since I'm asian, I HAVE to curl my lashes before going out, even if I decide not to wear mascara, just because my eyelashes are pretty long, but verrrry straight.

Do eyelash curlers kill your lashes and make them weaker though? Because my family says I'm very lucky to have longer eyelashes and there is NO way in hell i want to lose them! :/


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2008)

I know when you curl them AFTER mascara is bad because of pulling. But the actual curling, I wouldn't think so unless you tug or you notice lashes coming off after every usage. As for breakage or ruining the hair itself - no clue. I can imagine heating your curler might create some hair damage but dunno.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 3, 2008)

I think as long as you are careful and gentle, you'll be fine.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Sep 3, 2008)

yes heating the curler is not good for the lashes, it can make them fall


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 3, 2008)

I use a lash curler every day, and have been doing so for quite awhile and I haven't noticed any difference to my lashes now to before when I didn't use one. I use a standard lash curler, I do know that heated lash curlers can cause damage after awhile, so if you are worried about damage, I would suggest sticking to a conventional curler.


----------



## Leony (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with the ladies.

Perhaps you might want to use lash treatment before you curl your lashes, and use it every night before bed for the safe side.


----------



## shesadiva (Sep 3, 2008)

what is the lash treatment that you are using right now?


----------



## Padme (Sep 3, 2008)

I've vurled my eyelashed as far as I can remember - they are as good as the day I was born





Sorry, meant curled - not vurled


----------



## chocobon (Sep 3, 2008)

IMO as long as u use them before mascara then it's fine!!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else has said. I use a eyelash curler everyday and my eyelashes haven't been damaged. As long as you don't tug on your lashes too hard they should be fine


----------



## cjl (Sep 3, 2008)

I used them once and nearly ripped my eyelid off! I didn't try that again!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 3, 2008)

you should be fine as long as your not being rough.


----------



## cjl (Sep 3, 2008)

My sister won't be without hers so I may give them another go!


----------



## fawp (Sep 3, 2008)

Curling your lashes won't damage them but it is important to use a lash conditioner. It helps to hydrate and protect your lashes and it gives your mascara a little extra oomph as well. You wouldn't NOT condition your hair...same principle with the lashes.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 3, 2008)

i don't think it'd harm your lashes..


----------



## cjl (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't even know you could get lash conditioner!


----------



## breezyboo:) (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys I was worried!





Lash conditioner? Can you buy this at a walgreen's or something?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enlighten me, please!


----------



## Karren (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree that eye lash curlers don't destroy your lashes if used properly....


----------



## fawp (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't even know you could get lash conditioner! Most lash primers are the same as lash conditioner.

Originally Posted by *breezyboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lash conditioner? Can you buy this at a walgreen's or something?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enlighten me, please! My favorite is the Lancome Cils Booster XL but I also like the CHANEL Cils Primer.


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 4, 2008)

hmm...never heard of a lash treatment! something for me to look into! thanks, Leony!


----------



## cjl (Sep 4, 2008)

I learned something new on my first visit here - I'm really liking this place already!


----------



## katey_pie237 (Sep 4, 2008)

Me 2 cjl


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to use one by avon when i was younger but i got lazy. I remember my sister used to curl her lashes after she applied layers of mascara and one day she literally ripped half her lashes on one eye, I know its mean but it was funny as heck lol


----------



## breezyboo:) (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I have my boo Clinique's Lash Primer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew it was better to put it on your eyelashes than mascara alone, but actually conditioning it? Pretty hot!


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 5, 2008)

Technically, heating your eyelashes isn't good for them but I don't see why a regular one would hurt. I personally don't use either because I think they're pointless. =)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 5, 2008)

Treat those lashes with care--curlers are hard of them but I use lLNCOME CLS bOOSTER AS A PRIMER AND IT CONDITIONS PLUS MAKES MY LASHES look thicker


----------



## gs. (Sep 6, 2008)

I doubt it kills your lashes

or at least i hope not, seeing as i curl mine haha


----------



## SuperGirl108 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, eyelashes are like hair you need to look after them, my eyelashes have fallen out befor buy using the curlers however i never used to take off my makeup so that was the reson, make sure you take your makeup off every single night and rub, patroliom jelly on your lashes, my eyelashes ever since havent fell out but now i use a trick,

1. Put your mascara on and wait for it to dry

2. Curl your lashes untill happy with it, i curl mine about 3 times but pump the curler dont hold in place or it can cause your eyelashes to stick to the curler and falll out, allso curl them in the middle of your lashes not on the routs or this can cause breaking and can make the lashes fall out, this does work cause ive lost all mine befor cos of curling and now i havent lost a single one from this trick, i do this everyday.Hope this helps you + ive been doing this for 30 years.


----------



## fashionperfect (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone has a different personal opinion, but the best solution is that dont use it too often because YES, IT DOES WEAKEN your eyelashes...this is cuz ur eyelashes grow straight (as u mentioned urs r very straight) ...and yes ur parents are right, its very difficult to get pretty lashes naturally. if u curl them, u basically turn their way of growing and so they become weak ... i can say this cuz even i hav long lashes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope this helped! xoxo
oh and most important... never curl lashes after mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
cuz ur lashes become lil hard, its easier for them to break ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2013)

No, using a eyelash curler not destroy your lashes.

Your lashes like all your other body hair and is created from the inside of your body. If you lashes are weak or fragile it's most likely due to a HEALTH reason rather than from using a lash curler. Your lashes like the rest of your body hair may or may not have a curl depending on your genes.

You can curl your lashes after applying mascara because the mascara has not dried yet, this is why is you sneeze or blink you can smudge your mascara. Obviously don't curl your lashes after the mascara has dried. Best to use a heated eyelash curler if the mascara has dried because it'll warm it up enough to curl the lash.


----------



## Jazz Pollard (Aug 11, 2014)

I think if you use it normally then it will definitely pull some lashes out, but then again, lashes fall out naturally too. But as long as your using your lash curlers safely and don't pull you should be fine. So if possible dont use eyelash curler and here are Ways to Curl Your Eyelashes without a Lash Curler which can be useful!!!!!!!


----------



## eyebrowsdubai (Aug 28, 2014)

There is a proper method to do those stuffs. If you do it correctly then there will be  No side effects. similar to Eyebrows Dubai


----------



## Lrking1999 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just don't curl them in a moving car, or after mascara and you should be fine. I've never personally heard of someone having problems with properly using an eyelash curler ruining them. I naturally have long, moderately full lashes, and I haven't noticed any thinning and I curl mine everyday.


----------



## eyebrowsdubai (Sep 9, 2014)

Were you able to find a solution? if yes please could you share with us?


----------



## ExoticHoneydew (Jul 25, 2018)

so long as the eyelash curler isn't tugging them, suppose its o.k. If its a heated eyelash curler i'd be careful though because if hair straighteners damage your hair because of the heat, i'd imagine an eyelash curler would damage your eyelashes as well.


----------



## hautcosmetics (Jul 27, 2018)

Curling your lashes won't damage them but it is important to use a lash conditioner.


----------



## NicholeReagan (Sep 6, 2018)

A thyroid disorder and age destroyed my eyelashes. Dermalmd eyelash serum brought them back, almost to where they were when I was in my twenties. I'm going to share this success with my dermatologist for others who may have the same issue.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Mar 7, 2019)

I used to think curling your eyelashes was a waste of time and then I started using waterproof mascara (featuring Innisfree Waterpoof Microcara &amp; Shiseido Lash Curlers)


----------



## KumariSupriya (Apr 11, 2019)

It doesn't seem to destroy eyelashes as if used in a good manner. Excess of everything is bad and if you use the curler regularly it will start to damage your eyelashes.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (May 15, 2019)

I always feel like I’m about to rip out all my lashes and I wear so much eye makeup that there’s no way to even see a difference after I curl them.


----------



## dhara (May 31, 2019)

Everything to a limit is fine and also with care. When you deal eye lashes one should be careful. Do it Gentle to get the best.


----------



## AudryM (Jun 13, 2019)

I have found using lashboost has given my lashes not only length but strength too. My lashes are nourished from the inside out. They curl easier and hold better.  Also if you have a lash curler you need to replace the pads on them periodically so they don’t cut your lashes ??‍  But I absolutely love my lashes now and a curling mascara like roller lash make them look ?


----------



## Nicole22 (Jul 7, 2019)

hi, am Nicole.

First to answer your question, eyelashes curler can NEVER destroy your lashes if applied gently.

Now, we all know that our choice on make up is affected by so many conditions and weather is at the top of the chats.

Its a full mind blowing tutorial on Glitter Eye Makeup.

click the link above, and you will land on an intermediate page, just click "i am not a robot" to continue and you will land one the best YouTube video on Glitter eye Makeup tutorials 2019.
i wish someone had showed me this all this while, it would save me hours and hours of head aching tests.

I'm almost 100% sure this tutorial will blow your mind away.

its ridiculously easy, girls.
Hope it helps ?

Nicole.


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Jul 18, 2019)

You should also heat your eyelash curler with a hair dryer before curling. Helps them stay curled for longer. Just make sure the eyelash curler isn’t too hot before using it.


----------



## KathleenLantz (Jul 26, 2019)

yes curler is not good for eyelashes.


----------



## GordonReid (Apr 18, 2021)

A better way to look awesome is to look natural. All cosmetics can affect your skin or your body.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 25, 2021)

No.

When used correctly, lash curlers won't destroy your lashes.


----------



## stackescape (Apr 26, 2021)

Lash curlers, when used correctly, aren't damaging, the problem comes when they are used incorrectly or too often, causing injury or breakage and shedding.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (May 18, 2021)

Eyelash curlers can be bad for your eyelashes, depending on a few factors. The problem comes when they are used incorrectly or too often, causing injury or breakage and shedding. Proper maintenance and care are essential to prevent pulling or sticking of lashes and more breakage. With good technique, eyelash curlers can be safe for use regularly.


----------



## karenannn (May 19, 2021)

I use a heated eyelash curler. No "squeezing" necessary - and I find it works better than conventional curlers.


----------



## Adelina13 (May 31, 2021)

Just be careful


----------

